
Higher-Order Parallel Programming - lelf
https://futhark-lang.org/blog/2020-05-03-higher-order-parallel-programming.html
======
maest
So the point is just that Futhark map is faster than numpy map? Presumably
because Futhark can ensure it's mapping pure functions?

Why doesn't numpy offer a map_pure method where the user promises to only pass
pure functions?

